# Vumetro analogico simple (transistorado)



## MarLeyton (Jul 3, 2010)

Saludos de nuevo

es vumetro en muy bueno no utiliza ningun integrado es de transistores su consumo es de 6v-12v 100ma-1a lo pueden conectar a la salida de su amplificador o agregando un preamplificador para poder utlizarlo en la entrada ya que no cuenta con este.

Aqui les dejo el diagrama y la lista de material


----------



## ormi12 (Ago 2, 2011)

hola genio, esto va conectado a la salida de los parlantes? o a la salida de auriculares funciona tmb?


----------



## armandl (Ago 2, 2011)

una pregunta y hasta cuantos leds se les puede colocar en paralelo


----------



## El Pelado (Ago 2, 2011)

armandJ dijo:


> una pregunta y hasta cuantos leds se les puede colocar en paralelo



Es analogico amigo, va con el relojito...


----------



## jpc697 (Ago 2, 2011)

a q te refieres q va con relojito? ahi donde dice "VU" van conectadas los leds?


----------



## El Pelado (Ago 2, 2011)

jpc697 dijo:


> a q te refieres q va con relojito? ahi donde dice "VU" van conectadas los leds?



Nooooooooooo!!! donde dice VU va conectado un vumetro analogico, o sea un relojito...se entiende?


----------



## jpc697 (Ago 2, 2011)

ehmmmmmmmm!! mas o menos o casi nada, cuales son los vumetros analogicos, entonces dentro del vumeter se conecta otro vumeter? con manzanas porfa!


----------



## El Pelado (Ago 2, 2011)

jpc697 dijo:


> ehmmmmmmmm!! mas o menos o casi nada, cuales son los vumetros analogicos, entonces dentro del vumeter se conecta otro vumeter? con manzanas porfa!



 eso es un vumetro...:enfadado:


----------



## elgriego (Ago 2, 2011)

Hola gente ,aqui tienen un vumetro a transistores con led, a la medida de cada bolsillo ,gentileza de la revistucha ,seguramente el gran Hector Sidoli estaria orgulloso de que las nuevas generaciones  lo conoscan y lo armen.

Que lo disfruten....

Saludos El Griego.


----------



## darioreyes (Ago 14, 2012)

elgriego dijo:


> Hola gente ,aqui tienen un vumetro a transistores con led, a la medida de cada bolsillo ,gentileza de la revistucha ,seguramente el gran Hector Sidoli estaria orgulloso de que las nuevas generaciones lo conoscan y lo armen.
> 
> Que lo disfruten....
> 
> Saludos El Griego.


 
Se podria usar otro transistor tengo muchos c945 y c733


----------



## venon (Sep 22, 2013)

una consulta que opinan de este esquena y que tendría que cambiar para un VU de 500UA 700 OHMS


----------



## blanko001 (Sep 22, 2013)

La verdad creo que es un circuito muy general, donde el potenciómetro de ajuste nos permite diversa variedad de VU-meters análogos.
Por otro lado... alguien sabe si éstos "driver" para estos VU-meters generan distorción?


----------



## crimson (Sep 22, 2013)

Mmmmhh...no me gusta, el instrumento estaría trabajando en corriente alterna. Mejor es rectificarlo, y pasarlo por un diodo para hacer la escala logarítmica, sino enseguida se va "a fondo".





La idea es algo así, si lo vas a hacer a transistores te busco el circuito.
Saludos C


----------



## venon (Sep 22, 2013)

crimson muchas gracias si lo voy hacer a trancistores. te hagradesco


----------



## crimson (Sep 22, 2013)

Fijate de armar éste que anda bien:




Saludos C


----------



## venon (Sep 22, 2013)

con este circuito  andarica bien para un Vu de 500UA ¿


----------



## crimson (Sep 23, 2013)

Sí venon, en vez de "Rx" ponés un preset y listo, calculo que uno de 2K5 tiene que andar bien. El truco es el siguiente: le das volumen al dispositivo hasta que sature, y regulás el vúmetro hasta fondo de escala. Con eso queda ajustado, nunca se va a pasar de ahí. Si querés un ajuste perfecto habría que hacerlo a osciloscopio, ajustando la señal donde empieza a distorsionar en "0dB". Es a gusto.
Saludos C


----------



## venon (Sep 23, 2013)

Crimson, muchas gracias por todo. Te jodo la ultima ves como no en tiendo mucho mucho del tema te mando la PCB si tenes ganas y tiempo le podes echar una mirada je seguro en algo me equivoque pero bueno.


----------

